# John Deere Baler Training



## JLP

For those with a John Deere 7, 8, or 9 series balers. This video is very informative and discusses many issues that you may or may not be having with the John Deere net wrap. If you haven't seen it, I encourage you to look it over.

Ambraco Round Baler Training is the title on Youtube.


----------



## JLP

So, did anyone find this as informative as I did? I had not come across this particular video until this week. I wish I would have seen it when I still had my 535.


----------



## somedevildawg

I liked it, very informative.....thanks for sharing


----------



## duramax

Very good video, except his sales pitch for the John Deere netwrap. If you're buying 7000 ft rolls and don't know it. You deserve what you get. The John Deere stuff tears a lot easier and needs more wrap per bale.


----------



## Goat Hay

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Troy Farmer

Excellent video! I watched a similar one on YouTube that was done somewhere in Georgia at an AgPro dealership.

Thanks!


----------



## IH 1586

Very good video. Will be using the information for working on my baler. Where he talks about how to thread the net wrap into the baler and how we do it on the east coast compared to other areas he is correct. The salesman should me how to do it incorrectly.


----------



## Tx Jim

DITTO very informative video for JD rd baler owners/operators.


----------



## IH 1586

I highly recommend this video if you have any issue with your JD netwrap system. I followed it to the T and have not had the success rate in the last 2 years that I had this week.


----------

